# 06 Duramax starving for fuel.



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The truck is cutting in and out. It'll idle for 20 minutes sometimes, other times it won't idle for 3 seconds. Sometimes it'll go down the road fine for a few miles, other times you can't make it 100'. Once it shuts off sometimes it will restart instantly other times you have to wait a while and then it'll go. Throttle position has no effect and won't keep it running. It cuts out very abruptly, not like it's slowly running out of fuel. It's like someone turned the key off, doesn't matter if it's at idle or 3,000rpms.

Fuel is always Road Ranger or FS, been running it for 15,000 mi with zero trouble. Howes additive in the tank. Drained the water separator on my Airdog and it was just diesel in there. Spun the Airdog fuel filter off and drained it, seemed alright but didn't have a means of replacing it tonight. Fuel filter on the motor has maybe 700 miles on it and the WIF sensor did not come on.

Until this morning it sat since saturday after plowing. Idled for probably 20 minutes then made my 25 mile drive to work with no trouble. Pulled into the farm and went into the shed to get a funnel to put in addative, still was running ok. Then put 15 gallons of diesel in (Still had 1/2 a tank or more of fuel when I added the 15 gallons to top it off) with it idling the whole time, drove it 200' and the second I put it in park it just shut off. Got it going again and put it in the heated shed for 5 hours. Pulled it outside, wouldn't idle for more then a minute and I made it a mile before it died. Took about 10 restarts to make it the next 2 miles to my uncles house. Put it in his garage with floor heat for about 3 hours where I worked on it some. Friend brought a trailer and we backed it out to load it up, idled perfect for 20-30 minutes. Wouldn't fit right on the trailer (tip deck) so we decided to see if it would keep running. I made it about 3 miles before it started doing the same thing again. Made it back to my uncles after lots of trouble and that's where it sits.


----------



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

possible hole in fuel line between tank and fuel pump? I dont know if the pump sits on the frame rail like the fords do...sorry im not big on the chevys but i try to help as much as i can!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Check the MAF and MAP sensor, my guess is the MAP sensor it's in the intercooler pipe from the intercooler to the intake. It's the cast aluminum "pipe". Probably has ice in it


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1141736 said:


> Check the MAF and MAP sensor, my guess is the MAP sensor it's in the intercooler pipe from the intercooler to the intake. It's the cast aluminum "pipe". Probably has ice in it


I like where your going and I'll check it out. All the potential ice will be melted off by tomorrow night or Wednesday night when I get to look at it though.

I should have also mentioned sometimes the Airdog pump will change tone right before the truck dies. Usually to a higher pitch like it's working it's @ss off trying to get fuel to pump.


----------



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

Check around on some Duramax forum sites...ive been researching it and found it could be the cam position sensor or quoted from a website....i guess bad grounds is common with these trucks...

On the driverside below and behind the power steering pump is a ground that goes to the frame, There is also one on the driver side attached to the rear of the cyl head it is beheind and under neath the glow plug controle module and attaches to the body ( it is the silver flat ground strap).

Also it does that same thing when we flash a tune maybe something with the ECM or the FICM?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

No engine light? Do you have anyway to pull codes?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1141755 said:


> No engine light? Do you have anyway to pull codes?


No check engine light. I have access to an OTC Pegysis scanner but I have to get my truck to my friends shop first so I can plug it in and see what it has to say.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

My 07 did the same thing 2 years ago, the map was iced up. I pulled it hit it with the wifes hairdryer and blew it out with computer "air" cleaner so I didn't wreck anything with the air compressor. Cam sensor as ERW said would throw a light right away.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My intake is all pulled apart with all the restrictions removed but I still have the factory airbox and factory style filter. Think that has anything to do with it or just the fact that it was 12* today?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1141736 said:


> Check the MAF and MAP sensor, my guess is the MAP sensor it's in the intercooler pipe from the intercooler to the intake. It's the cast aluminum "pipe". Probably has ice in it


by looking at th picture of the truck whileplowing that make posted there is a little bit of ic built up on his grill, im going to gues its the map to


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1141799 said:


> by looking at th picture of the truck whileplowing that make posted there is a little bit of ic built up on his grill, im going to gues its the map to


The truck ran flawless while plowing though. It sat for about 7 hours after plowing and I started it to go to dinner and it ran perfect to and from dinner. I'd think if something was going to freeze up it would have done it then not on a day when it's dry outside but colder.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Na my air boxes are stock and it still happened after plowing and then it got cold. I thought I read somewhere there was a TSB to make a stand off to get it a little further out of the airstream to keep it from getting iced up.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1141802 said:


> Na my air boxes are stock and it still happened after plowing and then it got cold. I thought I read somewhere there was a TSB to make a stand off to get it a little further out of the airstream to keep it from getting iced up.


Alright, one of my friends is checking All-Data to see if they have anything about it.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mark13;1141769 said:


> No check engine light. I have access to an OTC Pegysis scanner but I have to get my truck to my friends shop first so I can plug it in and see what it has to say.


Funny,I just posted to your thread on DP.Friends are supposed to let friends borrow their $5K scanners when their trucks are down.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

sounds like you really gelled up to me, if your not going to be able to get to it till late today, runn it got a couple minuets and drain your airdog again and see it it picked up any water or condensation from the tank. also check the things that every one else listed!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

tuney443;1141853 said:


> Funny,I just posted to your thread on DP.Friends are supposed to let friends borrow their $5K scanners when their trucks are down.


He was using last night on a car otherwise his brother would have brought it with when he brought the trailer down to get me. We're hopefully getting a gooseneck tonight that my truck will fit on and will be able to get it home then and on the scanner.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I would let the truck sit overnite in a heated garage and let it thaw out. I do that with mine and seems to do wonders for the truck, but yeah I think you have some ice built up somewhere.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

If my truck wasn't in the trans shop Id haul it for ya on my trailer mark :salute: We had one of our dmaxs do something like this but it was the ecm went bad :realmad:.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

NoFearDeere;1142206 said:


> I would let the truck sit overnite in a heated garage and let it thaw out. I do that with mine and seems to do wonders for the truck, but yeah I think you have some ice built up somewhere.


It was in a heated shed all day and in a garage with floor heat for 3 hours after that. Neither seemed to help it. It's been back in the garage with the heated floor since about 8:30pm last night. It'll be there for a few more hours today so we'll see if that helped it.



dheavychevy38;1142238 said:


> If my truck wasn't in the trans shop Id haul it for ya on my trailer mark :salute: We had one of our dmaxs do something like this but it was the ecm went bad :realmad:.


Just don't go anywhere that you have to backup and it will be perfect. I'm not sure how you'd get hooked up to the trailer but there's ways.


----------



## 06dmax (Dec 6, 2010)

this is weird so its not the maf,or map, and your sure its not gelled up and the fuel filter seems fine?


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Have you tried removing your fuel cap maybe has a vapor lock situation ? Have you checked all of your fuses ?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I havnt put new filters on it to see if that fixes it. And as far as vapor lock I never thought to see about that and all fuses seem to be ok.


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you checked the output of the airdog to see if it's moving fuel like it's supposed to. My thinking is to rule out problems with the fuel pickup in the tank or holes in the line.

If it were me I'd get new filters before I went back to it so you have them on hand if you've ruled out other possibilities.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hooked it up to a scanner tonight. No trouble codes. Pulled the MAP sensor out and blew it off with compressed air. Drove the truck around for probably 35-45 minutes with the scanner hooked up and saw nothing out of the ordinary while monitoring the whole truck and looking at data streams. 

Airdog pump still changes tone and occasionally gets louder then normal but it still seems to be working fine. Might have to call them tomorrow and see what they have to say.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

so did it just gell up real badmark? do you plug your truck in at night?


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

The 06 and newer but especially the 06 where real finicky with injectors and water intrusion. They would do all sorts of weird things. The 06 doesnt have a ficm it is all run off the ecm so that is not the cause. 

the airdog is a bypass pump so even if it were bad it would still pull fuel with the oem suction fuel system. The other possibility is that the airdog filter and water seperator are bad. 

Another thing could be the 2 bulk head connectors on the drivers side engine, they have been known to have loose connectors causing all sorts of issues. 

The egr may have been stuck open

Lastly, you would not have a lift pump on the truck if it was stock tuning, so please put it back to stock tuning and try it out.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1143706 said:


> so did it just gell up real badmark? do you plug your truck in at night?


 We don't think it was gelled, didn't have the usual symptoms. And I havn't plugged it in yet.



stacks04;1143740 said:


> The 06 and newer but especially the 06 where real finicky with injectors and water intrusion. They would do all sorts of weird things. The 06 doesnt have a ficm it is all run off the ecm so that is not the cause.
> 
> the airdog is a bypass pump so even if it were bad it would still pull fuel with the oem suction fuel system. The other possibility is that the airdog filter and water seperator are bad.
> 
> ...


The airdog seems to be doing it's job. I drained the water seperator on it and no water or crap came out. Spun the filter off and drained that also and let a little diesel run out of it and then put the filter back on.

My egr is blocked off.

I tried a couple different settings on my efi live last night and it ran fine on all of them. I never thought to change them when it was giving me trouble the other day to see if that was the problem.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

so is it running alright now? if so my suggestion would be throw it in a heated garage after plow and let all the snow and sh!t melt off it, or plug it in after plowing. soulds like it was just gelled up a little and a couple frozen sensors.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1143836 said:


> so is it running alright now? if so my suggestion would be throw it in a heated garage after plow and let all the snow and sh!t melt off it, or plug it in after plowing. soulds like it was just gelled up a little and a couple frozen sensors.


It's not gelled up. Don't think it ever was. It's been inside heated buildings for way to long since it started having problems for it to still be gelled up. Even after 8 hours in a heated building and a garage with a heated floor it was still messed up. It's getting plenty of fuel, the scanner shows that it is.

Frozen sensors are possible but there's no trouble codes. Might have been the MAP sensor going crazy but we arn't sure.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

my guess would have been a dumb little sensor or something to trip the ecm out with the tune you runnning that may have cause the truck to not know what to do. anyways keep us updated on what you find out!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Had it on the scanner today and changed the efi live tunes around and it died about 30 more times while watching it on the scanner. The map sensor is perfectly fine and we played with the lift pump and the factory fuel pump. Both seem to be working fine and providing plenty of fuel. Watching the live data feeds the amount of fuel the truck is getting and what the truck is actually calling for are dead on. Only thing left to do is check connections on things and hope it's not a ECM failure. It act's exactly like the 6.5 at work that has a bad PMD so I've kinda got a sour feeling about this deal but maybe I'll get lucky and it's just a connector or other simple fix.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Think we've got it fixed. Which is good since it's starting to very lightly snow as I'm typing this.

The fuel filter housing on the motor was leaking around the primer "button" and letting air into the system. If the truck had been inside and was warm it didn't leak hardly at all but if it sat outside and was cold it would leak enough to not run. Bypassed the fuel filter housing and it's been good so far. I need more seat time though to trust it again for tonight.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Always check the fuel filter first with these things. I replace mine at any hint of problems and every 6-10k miles in the winter and every 12-18k miles in the summer. I only buy my winter fuel from a reputable place in the winter. Here the place i get mine from delivers fuel to homes and such and i have never seen his trucks broke down or gelled. He also puts a sign on the pump to let everyone know how much he is cutting the fuel which changes by temps. Right now he cuts it at 40%. Also check the WIF sensor on the bottom of the filter to be sure it is tight and not cracked.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mark13;1145595 said:


> Think we've got it fixed. Which is good since it's starting to very lightly snow as I'm typing this.
> 
> The fuel filter housing on the motor was leaking around the primer "button" and letting air into the system. If the truck had been inside and was warm it didn't leak hardly at all but if it sat outside and was cold it would leak enough to not run. Bypassed the fuel filter housing and it's been good so far. I need more seat time though to trust it again for tonight.


thats awsome hopefully it fixed your problem and your good to go.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, the fuel filter housing turned out to be fine. The airdog was somehow leaking air into the fuel system. Got the airdog taken off and the truck returned to the stock fuel system. Was good to go for about 4-5 days. 

Yesterday on my way to work I noticed it taking longer then usual to shift into 6th gear. Didn't think much of it at the time, ran some errands at work with my truck without issue also.
Left work to go home and it's broken again. It won't rev up past 2,000rpms in 2-6th gear. Doesn't matter if I change gears with the tap shift or just put it in drive. 1st gear it will rev until i feel bad for it and let it shift into second. As soon as it's into second it starts acting funny. 1800 rpms and lower seems perfectly fine, above that the truck acts like it's not getting boost yet my guage says 25+psi.  Sometimes it won't shift, when it does it hits hard and jumps. Sometimes it can't make up it's mind, and keeps jumping between 2 gears. Trans temp seemed normal. Sometimes it will shift up thru 6th gears as long as I keep gently rolling in and out of the throttle, other times it won't go past 4th gear. 2,000rpms with no power and 4th gear makes for a long ride at 45mph when traffic is doing 60+
Throttle position has no effect on it, I can be half throttle or wide open and it does the same thing. I noticed no smoke out of it (it was dark though) and there is no check engine light. Havn't gotten to throw it on a scanner yet to see if it can see anything. 

:realmad:


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Hell call me and we will get it fixed soon you can get it down here my buddy is one of only master dmax techs in the area. We will get it going.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

R&R Yard Design;1158591 said:


> Hell call me and we will get it fixed soon you can get it down here my buddy is one of only master dmax techs in the area. We will get it going.


I've got a friend who's very good with vehicles also. I'm just waiting for him to get a few things finished up this morning so he can take a look at it and put his scanner on it. I was just looking to see if anyone had some ideas. If we can't get it figured out I'll give ya a shout though.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

still sounds like gelled fuel to me. I would get rid of the fuel you have in the tank and start over with fresh fuel and new filters. My truck has gelled up at least once the last two years and it was doing the same thing yours is doing except not dying. Try changing the allison spin on filter too. Probably not related to any of this but cheap insurance and how often are you changing it anyways? 

Myself, I ordered the kit to allow me to run Cat fuel filters on my truck and I found about a dozen of them for 10.00 each. A lot less than the factory ones and better filtration to boot. Good luck anyways. Illinois fuel in the winter is bull schit at best


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Its starving itself for fuel again. Motors calling for 24-25,000psi and it's getting 1600psi at the most. Putting a new fuel filter on it now and see if that does the trick or not. The old filter only has 500mi on it but who knows.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Call me at 708-670-8504 I will get you my guys number. Well get it running.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

what about your rail pressure relief valve? maybe stuck open. if you raise your rail pressure on efi live can you see it increase on the scanner?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

So, did Lenz offer you a warranty or not??


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

My uncle seems to have nothing but problems with the fuel system on his 2003 Dmax in the winter time. It has a lot to do with where he buys fuel and if it has any bio blended in it. He's had the best luck running NON-Bio, and running Power Service additive. I think we changed his fuel filter 5 times last winter. SAME exact symptoms as you describe. 

FYI


----------



## Ctll (Jan 2, 2008)

your filter is gelled up for sure. I have to add power service every time i stop to fill up here becasue of the junk they call fuel here in the winter. My truck did the same thing two years ago on the way to chicago for mid am pulled in to rest area change filter and added 911 and it came back. Before i changed filter I keep having to clear the codes for fuel issue with my banks to keep it moving until I could find someplace out of the wind to stop and change filter.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Put a new fuel filter on and mixed in a half tank of fuel from a station that none of my friends have had problems at. Seems to be ok but I've only gone about 4 miles.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey mark what brand fuel filter you running on the engine ? When we where running acdelcos I was changeing filters 2 to 3 a day. The bio diesel blend that we had gotten cleaned a bunch of crap out of our tanks and it was pluging up our filters. The delcos run a lot smaller micron filter meaning that it filters better. When the stations get any bio fuel they have to put a additve in the tank for the alge that can grow.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

find a station that does not have bio in their fuel..... mokena 191 and lagrange road shell has zero bio blend fuel


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark13;1158484 said:


> Yesterday on my way to work I noticed it taking longer then usual to shift into 6th gear. Didn't think much of it at the time, ran some errands at work with my truck without issue also.
> Left work to go home and it's broken again. It won't rev up past 2,000rpms in 2-6th gear. Doesn't matter if I change gears with the tap shift or just put it in drive. 1st gear it will rev until i feel bad for it and let it shift into second. As soon as it's into second it starts acting funny. 1800 rpms and lower seems perfectly fine, above that the truck acts like it's not getting boost yet my guage says 25+psi.  Sometimes it won't shift, when it does it hits hard and jumps. Sometimes it can't make up it's mind, and keeps jumping between 2 gears. Trans temp seemed normal. Sometimes it will shift up thru 6th gears as long as I keep gently rolling in and out of the throttle, other times it won't go past 4th gear. 2,000rpms with no power and 4th gear makes for a long ride at 45mph when traffic is doing 60+
> Throttle position has no effect on it, I can be half throttle or wide open and it does the same thing. I noticed no smoke out of it (it was dark though) and there is no check engine light. Havn't gotten to throw it on a scanner yet to see if it can see anything.:realmad:


This sounds like Power down mode... probably due to air flow, I know it's probably not your a filter, I would check your Mass airflow sensor. They really don't like air modifications. Just an idea...


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Sounds to me like you are running some bad fuel and the filter is getting plugged/gelled. Once a filter gels you have to replace it due to wax build up. I would start looking for a better fuel supplier. Ask around to the local drivers of big rigs such as loggers, they usually know the best place to buy fuel.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

dheavychevy38;1160317 said:


> Hey mark what brand fuel filter you running on the engine ? When we where running acdelcos I was changeing filters 2 to 3 a day. The bio diesel blend that we had gotten cleaned a bunch of crap out of our tanks and it was pluging up our filters. The delcos run a lot smaller micron filter meaning that it filters better. When the stations get any bio fuel they have to put a additve in the tank for the alge that can grow.


I'm getting my filters from Napa. I believe their WIX filters but not 100% sure.



Reliable Snow and Ice;1160330 said:


> find a station that does not have bio in their fuel..... mokena 191 and lagrange road shell has zero bio blend fuel


That's a long way away from me, but there is other stations around with no bio diesel I can use.


Mr.Markus;1160357 said:


> This sounds like Power down mode... probably due to air flow, I know it's probably not your a filter, I would check your Mass airflow sensor. They really don't like air modifications. Just an idea...


It was a mix of bad (bio diesel) fuel and a plugged up filter. I'm running the stock airbox but it's all taken apart to allow for more airflow.



woodchuck2;1160386 said:


> Sounds to me like you are running some bad fuel and the filter is getting plugged/gelled. Once a filter gels you have to replace it due to wax build up. I would start looking for a better fuel supplier. Ask around to the local drivers of big rigs such as loggers, they usually know the best place to buy fuel.


I'm going to start using a few stations I know of in my area who are not using bio diesel, 99% sure that was my problem and why my filters kept getting plugged.

Hopefully without bio diesel my truck will be good to go, just gotta pay more attention to where I'm getting my fuel now.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

sounds like you've got the problem fixed. I always try to get fuel from the same place. I go to Feece oil and even though they have an 11% blend of bio, they treat their fuel with extra power service to make up for it. I also put in power service of my own on every fill up and since I've been running bio blend the whole time, it doesn't all of a sudden clean out my fuel system and plug up my filter when winter comes. I've also switched to Cat filters at 10.00 a piece which makes it a lot easier to change them and not break the bank.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Do the cat filters spin right on or is there a conversion needed?


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

im pretty sure the maf is used to prove egr function primarily,it will run without it.you need to scan it and check data,fuel rail pressure, codes that wont throw a light etc,beware of non delco fuel filters ive had many leak,remember there is no fuel lift pump on the frame the hp pump sucks fuel all the way to the tank the entire fuel system engine back is suction side.good luck


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Ah, good reading,

Got to love those Isuzu Diesel Motors.Thumbs Up

Hope you get it fixed Mark, sounds like a PIMA.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

damian;1160853 said:


> im pretty sure the maf is used to prove egr function primarily,it will run without it.you need to scan it and check data,fuel rail pressure, codes that wont throw a light etc,beware of non delco fuel filters ive had many leak,remember there is no fuel lift pump on the frame the hp pump sucks fuel all the way to the tank the entire fuel system engine back is suction side.good luck


My egr stuff is shut off and blocked off. 
We scanned it and that's how we figure out the fuel issue. It was calling for 24-25000psi at times and at wot it was getting 1500-1600psi of fuel. 
It also had no codes.



White Gardens;1160857 said:


> Ah, good reading,
> 
> Got to love those Isuzu Diesel Motors.Thumbs Up
> 
> Hope you get it fixed Mark, sounds like a PIMA.


They arn't bad motors at all, just mine was being picky and I didn't know what to watch out for with it when getting fuel.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

The cat filters require an adapter. I bought mine from Nicktane over on Diesel Place. It was 99 for the adapter plus I ordered some upgraded o rings and a couple of spare filters from him and the total was about 170.00 I think. I then found a screaming deal on another forum where a guy had a dozen of the cat filters I needed for 10.00 each. I think they are around 15 from any cat dealer. It doesn't take many 35-40.00 delco filters being changed out to pay for this is how I looked at it.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Mark13;1160980 said:


> They arn't bad motors at all, just mine was being picky and I didn't know what to watch out for with it when getting fuel.


I think that's part of the learning curve with any Diesel-powered machine when you get to your first winter with it. Glad you figured it out though Mark.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Mark13;1160980 said:


> They arn't bad motors at all, just mine was being picky and I didn't know what to watch out for with it when getting fuel.


Regardless of what diesel motor is in a truck now, I think all the modern technology added to them is what screws them up.

Gotta love the government.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ya napa filters are wix thats what we run at the shop. Glad to see it's working for you. The thing with different brand filters if you want to be picky is the microns that they filter. Yes acdelcos cost alot more but they filter out down to like 5 or 3 microns verses napa which I belive is 10. That doesn't seem like much but thats how they plug up so easy.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

dheavychevy38;1161303 said:


> Ya napa filters are wix thats what we run at the shop. Glad to see it's working for you. The thing with different brand filters if you want to be picky is the microns that they filter. Yes acdelcos cost alot more but they filter out down to like 5 or 3 microns verses napa which I belive is 10. That doesn't seem like much but thats how they plug up so easy.


Keep in mind though that filtration is the only thing saving your expensive fuel pump and injectors. I'm in search of the smallest rated filters that I can find in order to save my fuel system.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I sent you a PM about this and never heard back, but I hadn't seen the thread. It sounds like you got it taken care of though. Good luck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JohnnyU;1161347 said:


> Keep in mind though that filtration is the only thing saving your expensive fuel pump and injectors. I'm in search of the smallest rated filters that I can find in order to save my fuel system.


I run an airdog normally that filters to 2 microns. I'm not sure what the napa filter up by the motor is filtering to right now.



affekonig;1161385 said:


> I sent you a PM about this and never heard back, but I hadn't seen the thread. It sounds like you got it taken care of though. Good luck.


I saw your pm but I was on my phone and I didn't want to mess with it then and kinda forgot about it once I got back to my computer. Thanks for the help though.


----------

